# HMPK Copper half-giant (M) x PK Green half-giant (F)



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Both approximately 4 months old. After almost a week, they finally figured out what they were doing and spawned on 2-5-12. The male is a gentle lover, leaving the female with only two splits in her tail and a smile on her face.lol

Daddy has a huge nest under a Styrofoam cup. He is vigilant in gathering the eggs and placing them in the nest, even though, there are WAY TOO MANY for him to keep up with. I normally leave the male with the fry, but he has not stopped the last 24 hrs. I will be keeping a close eye on him the next couple of days to make sure he isn't over worked or over whelmed with all the fry. I have not fed him yet. Will feed him the same day I feed the fry their first meal.

I am very excited about this spawn. He is the most beautiful fish I have ever had, and just adore him. The fact that he was so great with the female and now the fry makes me love him all the more. This is also the largest spawn I have ever had or seen! They are literally everywhere in the 40 gallon tank and they are not free swimming yet! They seem to be quite strong and vigorous also. Because these are half-giants, the water depth is deeper than any of my other spawns. Yet, the fry can make it to the surface without much struggle! I am impressed with them already! Hope it holds for the duration.

I apologize in advance. I do not have a good camera. I only have the one on my phone. Hey, I had my choice, a camera, or another betta...I thought you'd understand. 

Pic of mom


Pic of Dad

Pics of Dad tending the nest. The black specks on the edge of the cup are all fry. In the other pic, you can see all the white specks on the ground, they are all fry! They are everywhere!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Your male is really gorgeous! Can't wait to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## BettaDays (Feb 10, 2013)

What a handsome man you got there, that jewel of a lady is lucky. Post updated pics in in a few days, I would love to see how this pairing turned out.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! They are free swimming today and have had their first bbs meal. Alot of them have "disappeard". I believe they are amongst the plants. Dad swims about the plants and returns to the nest with a mouthful of fry. Most are very strong, but have seen approx. 10 or so that seem very weak. Dad still picks them up and places them in the nest. Dad still refusing food. Gonna have to keep an eye on this guy as he may be TOO GOOD a dad. Sacrificing himself for his young. If he does not eat in the next day or so, I will be pulling him. I hate that, because the fry do so much better with Dad in charge. He may start eating once he gives up the nest. I have seen that before. But I've also seen them never give up the nest, and drive themselves crazy trying to herd the young.lol 

I would post a pic, but all I have is a phone camera, and it does not pic up the fry. It just focuses on the other things in the tank. Not much to see anyway, just alien eyes.lol Will try to borrow a camera from somewhere and keep things posted.


----------



## BettaDays (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol I had meant to say in a few weeks*

It was late when I posted that and I was sleepy =-=


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

What a great pair.. I can't wait to see what colors they will produce


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful pair!!! Keep us updated! ^^


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes I am curious to the colors they will produce myself! The female was listed as "green". I have never been good at telling certain greens from royal blue with blond gene apart. To me, she could be either color, green or blond royal. Maybe someone reading this could help me out with that. Those two colors would produce different outcomes. Plus I'm not sure if she carries the metallic or not. So that could change things as well. Her fins are not the greatest, but I do like her long body. That is somethging I want to keep in my line. Giants tend to be a little on the chunky side, so I'm watching that.lol

Bettadays, lol, its ok. I've been know to do things like that myself!lol on a different note, I like your screen name. It made me think of another one, Bettadaze!lol wonder if anyone is using that? That would be a good one. We all are familiar with that condition, dazed by the pretty bettas.lol

Ill keep you all posted! Glad others r excited to saee the outcome as well.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Had to remove Dad yesterday.  He was still refusing to eat, and wasn't about to give up the nest. He had "called" his fry so much and so often, that they stopped coming to him. It was a little sad. On a good note though, he is a wonderful Daddy! This is his first spawn, so maybe next he will learn to loosen up a little.lol

Fry are eating great and are strong swimmers. I have been adding water daily. Things are looking good, even though I didn't really want to pull Dad.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking forward to the updates~ your pair is absolutely stunning! ^^


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, I can't wait to see wait colors this pair will produce. Very beautiful!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks nice... i'd say that male is a full on giant. There's a lot of confusion going on about giants, but what we've been able to work out is that the confusion comes from people reading metric measurements as ANSI. Basically calling a 7 CM fish 7 inches instead of converting it to get the actual ANSI measurement of 3 inches.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I am excited too! These fry are really strong compared to others spawns I have had in the past.

Evilvog I know what you mean. But according to this article The first giants that were introduced was 7 inches long. My copper, Lincoln, is very long, but according to the standards of that article, he is a half giant. I am going to try to get larger bettas, up to 7 inches if I can. If it was done before it can be done again.  But we will see. I don't see anyone with 7 inch giants. Everyone has 2.5 and up BO measurement. Can't wait to see how these turn out!

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=936


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know everyone else already said it but... those are some gorgeous fishes!! The frys are gonna look great =]


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

We had a big discussion on this over at the IBC boards. No one has ever seen one that big outside of a wild (different species). 

The article you list is most likely the source of the confusion, as it is mostly a second hand retelling of Dr. Gene Lucas' research. It also includes alot of guesswork, misinformation and speculation based on that research. Dr. Lucas himself purchased the "giant" and bred it, but only went to one generation. He did later publish an article himself based upon his findings, in witch he says the size of the "giant" as 7 CM, not inches.

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1405

Would have been nice to see the results of someone more research-oriented with more space to explore than myself. It's a shame he didn't continue with it.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree! I wish he would have continued! So maybe this male is a true Giant you think? He is very big. Even in comparison to the others offered on aquabid. He has a very long body. Not as short and chunky as most giants. I am planning on giving these fry plenty of fresh water, and plenty of room and food. Hoping to get them as big as their full potential will allow. Don't want anything to stunt their growth. I am working on the copper line, but will also be working on a "Giant" line. To see just how big they will get. Using the biggest with the best finnage even if they are not conducive to the copper line. Thank you for the information. Wonder how big a half giant is then?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Honestly i think the term "half-giant" was another creation of the confused writer of that first article. Additionally i personally think of "Giant" more of a sales term anyway. It's kind of like calling someone 6'8" tall a giant, or someone 5' tall a dwarf. Outside of a couple rare genetic conditions, and gland/ development irregularities, people are just tall or short. While the giants we have today are bigger than a normal betta, it's really not by all that much and I believe it's pretty much the same as two tall parents producing tall offspring.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, while that is true, there needs to be some type of label for the ones that are significantly larger than the normal size bettas. Especially when you are buying off line. To say that a betta is "big" is just a relative term."Big" compared to what? A lot of people would abuse that and argue that they did not falsely advertise when they actually did. There should be some type of standards established to confirm what is a "giant" and what is a "half giant" if that size exists. Yes it is just the same as two tall parents producing tall offspring. If it weren't, then they would not be betta splendens, but another type of betta. That is why there is a need for a label for the larger bettas, with a set standard. jmo


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Your fish are gorgeous! My boyfriend just got me a 29 gallon for valentine's day since I love my girls so much. It's going to be a live planted sorority, with that said, I'd be highly interested in a few girls from your spawn, especially any larger sized ones. My 3 girls in there now are so tiny looking and I would love to be able to spawn our King Elvis with a larger female.

How much do you plan to sell them for or do you? Pretty please with sugar on top....


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

lol Well, depends on quality really. Somewhere between $20-$40. I'm gonna have to check out your pics! would love to see yours!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

When you deem they are big enough to sell, I'll be here waiting 

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

You are welcome! I'll be very happy if some members here would buy some. That way if anyone breeds, I'll get a chance to see the outcome! They are young yet, so we still have a wait! I'm really anxious to see how they turn out. Thank you for the interest in them!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Those fish are gorgeous. Your boy is a giant for sure. I will have to keep an eye on this thread and would be very interested in getting a couple off spring as well. Very nice!


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks LG! I will keep you all posted>

So far so good. Nothing really to report and still no camera that will pic up the fry. Giving fresh water everyday and so far everyone is still swimming! lol


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Decided to post a few pics. These are horrible because my camera won't focus on the fry. But you can sort of see how many there are in just thast small area of the tank. I am estimating about 300. Have not found any dead! at this stage, it would be easy to see any with problems or dead. I can now sort of see their caudal fins. Some seem to have very sharp edges! still early yet though! 

One of them seems to have a very long lean body compared to the rest! Something I really like! I took a pic of it. It also looks as though it may be copper! Didn't turn out too well in the pic of course. Wish I had a better camera, but anyway, here is the best I can offer.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Those last fry pics were over a month ago, these babies must be huge by now.


----------

